Ask HN: What's the most useful skill you ever learned? - smarri
======
otras
This is a very meta response, but the best skill I've ever learned is how to
learn. Barbara Oakley's _Learning How To Learn_ class [0] was immensely
helpful for understanding how brains work and how I could learn efficiently.

I made it through college with a combination of cramming and bad sleep habits,
but focusing on spaced repetition, the diffuse/active modes, and sleep has
made classes I've taken since feel like easy mode.

[0]: [https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-
learn](https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-learn)

~~~
jppope
I did not care for that course. The production value was horrendous 2 years
ago when I tried to take it. But this answer is 100% accurate

~~~
otras
Ha, I know what you mean! I found the information extremely valuable, but I do
agree that the production value leaves a lot to be desired. I'm not sure if
you've read her book _A Mind For Numbers_ , but it has largely the same
information (without nearly as many clipart zombies).

~~~
mygo
In a similar vein, one of the biggest lessons I’ve learned is that it’s hard
for people to get to the message if they can’t get past the presentation.

And that a killer presentation can even get you trust from people that you
shouldn’t even be getting, bypassing what may otherwise have been great
difficulty to earn their trust.

------
danaliv
Active listening. I'm amazed at how much better discussions go when this
simple tool is used. Conflicts big and small melt away. Understanding, trust,
and confidence are built. And even if not everyone agrees at the end, they at
least feel heard, which is such an overlooked and underrated need.

~~~
heavyheavy
What resource did you learn this from?

~~~
qychtkd
One way I found helpful is to repeat or paraphrase what the other person had
said in the conversation. At first I was surprised by how difficult this was.
Then I realized it’s because I was just hearing the words but not processing
them. This also signifies to the other person that you are understanding and
engaging in the conversation.

~~~
danaliv
That's basically it. I find that it serves three functions: one is making the
other person feel heard, two is making sure I actually understand what they're
saying (misunderstandings are more common than I think!), and three is forcing
me to put my own response on hold. That last bit is huge. I had no idea how
reactive I was in conversation, and what a detriment it is to communication.

------
epkatz
Sticking to commitments. That means showing up on time, delivering on what you
promise. Also related is not making promises you can't keep.

~~~
pretty_dumm_guy
I believe this one should be of high priority on the list of things that one
should learn.

------
bookofjoe
Touch typing. Took a course at Sawyer Business College during my psychiatry
rotation in my 3rd year of med school.

------
nil_pointer
Transcendental meditation, and making it a daily habit. Changed my life.

------
unnouinceput
programming. and on more life broad approach the big 4's: "not my fucking
problem" & "could not care less" & "don't give a shit" & "piss off, i'm busy'.
These 4's made wonders to my health and family, now everybody leaves me alone
with their stupidity and only approach me for serious stuff. I don't have time
for crap or smalltalk, for that I already have my family.

------
jordhy
Public speaking

------
orcs
To worry less.

------
facorreia
Reading. The second one is writing.

~~~
beatgammit
IDK, eating has served me quite well ;)

I think developing a love for reading is really important. I'm not a big
reader, but I can usually finish 20+ books a year, half of which are
beneficial beyond enjoyment.

------
kleer001
Questioning first principles.

------
notomorrow
Writing blog posts every week!

------
ezekg
Programming.

